# Questions from a noob



## kdoughty (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello,

I'm pretty new to this and had a few concerns regarding my freshwater tank. Any answers are *VERY* appreciated.

*My setup:*

60 gallon tank
Marineland Magnum 350 canister filter (350GPH)
Marineland Activated Carbon as media
Tempature @ steady 78F
Air pump set to low, 2 air rocks in the tank
6 black skirt tetra, 6 von rio flame tetra, 2 bala shark, 1 algae eater (forget the technical name), 2 dalmatian molly

The tank has been setup for 3 months now, with fish in it.

I'm feeding two small pinches, twice a day, skipping one day a week.

I'm currently doing a 10% water change each week, vacuuming the gravel as I suck the water out.

*My concerns:*

Very often I have debris in the water. Not cloudiness, just lots of little pieces of crud.

My ammonia is high when I do my daily tests. No nitrate or nitrite.

I've lost a couple fish in the past 2 weeks. Two von rio tetras, one algae eater, one bala shark. They all tend to start floating upside down, trying to swim, then the next morning they're dead.

*So, my actual questions being:*

Do I have enough filtration and am I using the proper media?

How often do I clean my canister filter and how often do I change the media? I have yet to do either. The associate at PetSmart recommended every 6 months for both.

Why might my ammonia levels still be high after 13 weeks? I feel like the tank should have cycled.

Thanks for any help!

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to be doing larger water water changes as the ammonia is probably killing your fish. Do at least 50% by-weekly to bring the ammonia down. The tank isn't cycled because you aren't showing any nitrates.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

how high is your ammonia level when you test it? Are you testing it after you clean it, or before. If you are testing it after you clean it the particles of crap floating around could be effecting your results. As far as filtration goes you are turning the tank over almost 6 times an hour which is great. As a general rule you want to turn it over 3-4 times an hour. Are you cleaning your filter sponges in a bucket of tank water regularly (every couple of weeks, about once a month on more established tanks)? Also, if you are running carbon in the filter it should be changed out about every 2-3 weeks to be effective. You should not mess with the bio media really. That is where most of the beneficial bacteria will grow.
When feeding the fish I have always been told that a fish only requires enough food equal to the size of its eye. I don't know if that is necessarily true, but it is a general reference I take into account when I am feeding my fish.


----------



## kdoughty (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I will try doing larger water changes, but is that normal for a cycle to take over 3 months?

I have yet to change any media or wash my filter at all since I was advised 6 mos. I will do this immediately.

Could you define bio media for me? All I have is activated carbon in the canister.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

kdoughty said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I will try doing larger water changes, but is that normal for a cycle to take over 3 months?
> 
> ...


That explains it! You HAVE TO HAVE BIO MEDIA! I use Fluval Biomax as one of the medias in my filter. you have nothing for the benificila bacteria to grow on besides your substrate. Your tank has not cycled at all from the sounds of it. Also, if there are no sponges in your filter it is not filtering out any of the larger crap (particles). that would explain the stuff being kicked up at the time of your water changes. To sum things up: Go buy some bio media, Get some form of filtering media to filter out the larger pieces of debris (a sponge) and do daily water changes of 50% until your tank completely cycles. Edit: I meant to say do daily water changes until your ammonia levels stabilize at a much lower reading (~.50). After that I would say every couple of days do a 25% water change.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Just to satisfy my curiosity, did you buy your set up used or new? Also, did you get any advise or anything of that nature from anyone? I am not trying to sound like a dick by any means, but it sounds like you went into this completely blind. Your best bet is to keep posting on this forum regarding any concerns you have. There are a lot of people out working in fish stores and what not who claim to know everything, but in my experience most of them kind of know what they are talking about, if at all. There are many people on here that know way more than I do. Like I said anytime you have a question just ask.


----------



## kdoughty (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok. I will make these changes immediately. 

Is there a certain order to layer the media in? sponge/carbon/bio?

Also, in my filter, I have a large blue filter that goes around the media canister. Reminds me of an air conditioning filter. What is that defined as?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

kdoughty said:


> Ok. I will make these changes immediately.
> 
> Is there a certain order to layer the media in? sponge/carbon/bio?
> 
> Also, in my filter, I have a large blue filter that goes around the media canister. Reminds me of an air conditioning filter. What is that defined as?


It sounds like that might be a sponge. If you could take a pic of your filter and/or post the make and model of your filter would be helpful. The order in which I have my media set up it sponge filter first, then carbon, then bio media.
you might want to get some bacteria booster such as stress zyme or anything with live bacteria in it. Some say those product dont really work, but at this point anything would be better than the nothing that is in there now.


----------



## kdoughty (Nov 10, 2011)

The filter is a Marineland Magnum 350


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I am not terribly familiar with this filter, but it looks as though the blue sleeve is the sponge, and the white ribbed center thing is the equivalent to the bio media I was talking about. Definitely rinse out the blue sleeve in used tank water, or clear dechlorinated tap water.


----------



## kdoughty (Nov 10, 2011)

To answer your other post, I feel like I did a good bit of research although obviously not enough.

All articles I read corresponded with the petsmart associate, my filter with activated carbon and the tank would cycle in 6 weeks or less.

I never saw any mention of bio media, just that the blue filter would hold the bacteria.


----------



## kdoughty (Nov 10, 2011)

The white filter is a "polisher" and is not being used.

The blue one contains a black canister that holds my carbon currently.

My instructions say the white one can be used once a week to clear cloudy water but then to put the media filter back in.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

kdoughty said:


> To answer your other post, I feel like I did a good bit of research although obviously not enough.
> 
> All articles I read corresponded with the petsmart associate, my filter with activated carbon and the tank would cycle in 6 weeks or less.
> 
> I never saw any mention of bio media, just that the blue filter would hold the bacteria.


activated carbon will have no effect on your cycling. IMO at the beginning you should make sure that you add something to boost the ammonia such as fish food or bacteria starter, this can help the cycle complete faster.

the reason why your tank might still have ammonia could be due to the design of the filter. it does not look like the bio filter medium has much oxygen contact and bacteria needs plenty of oxygen. is the bio medium (the white piece inside your blue medium) stay fully submerged in water? if so this could be why bacteria is not growing. 

the style of your filter isnt really as efficient as a hang-on-back style filter for freshwater. the medium needs aeration for the bacteria to thrive, and your filter is water/air tight keeping any gasses from getting to the bio medium. any one else think this might be a problem?

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome!

I used to have the filter you have,and loved it.I would clean mine every three months.I would squeeze the pad out in used aquarium water and keep this in the bucket for the day.The media I used was broken terra cotta pots,which served as a place to grow the beneficial bacteria.Things like ceramic rings would work too,just FYI.I did not use carbon,as I dont see the necessity in that.It removes smell and tannins,but if you do your changes there is no smell,and i like tannins from driftwood.

Anyhow,after swishing the pad,I would place the polisher in for the next day.It helps to clear up some of the finer particles.Then the next day the other would go back in.

Where is your intake and outflow located?Are you using the biowheel part or just the normal part?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I currently have Beverly's Magnum 350 CF. It's great, but I hardly ever clean it.

Since I have live plants in my tank I don't use carbon because it strains out nutrients from the water. I fill the middle media chamber full of bio media and cut my own filter floss (the sleeve that fits around the media chamber) from filter floss pads (cheaper that way).

The filter floss, once it gets gummed up, is a great place for nitrifying bacteria to chill. The bio media too. The carbon? Not so much. I rinse my filter floss in old tank water at every water change and replace it once a month.

If you're having ammonia issues, might I suggest planting a few plants? They LOVE ammonia.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would add as much anacharis as you can afford.

anacharis is a fast growing plant which will rapidily consume ammonia, suck out carbon dioxide and add oxygen.

Once you get live plants thriving and growing the type of mechanical filtration is irrelevant. the plants do a much better job of maintaining the tank.


my .02


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

You are feeding too much. I feed once every other day & only a few flakes & a couple algae wafers. That will help with ammonia. Good luck


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

Thirteen weeks should be enough time to cycle if you've had any reasonable biofiltration capacity so it's not clear to me what's going on. The blue sponge should act as a biofilter. As suggested already simply rinse it thoroughly in your water change water and put it back in the housing. You do this every two weeks with a HOB filter unless it looks really crappy then more often--not sure about the interval for a canister filter like yours. I think people are suggesting that you put ceramic biofiltration material where the carbon is now held but I'm not familiar with your particular filter so I'm not sure it's possible. This is what they mean Aquarium Filters & Filter Media: Fluval BIOMAX Biological Filter Media Another way to add biofiltration capacity is to use a sponge prefilter over your inlet suction hose. Don't use the polisher filter at all till you get this straightened out.
If you have the biowheel, which comes with the pro version, use it. It should give a quick boost to aerobic bacterial formation. BTW, as long as your aquarium water has adequate oxygen for the fish there should be plenty passing through the filter to maintain bacterial growth--all filters except wet/dry types depend on high flows of oxygenated water. Most HOB and canister filters do not aerate water at all except at the outflow where they may have a waterfall or by simply disturbing the surface. The Biowheel is a wet/dry type, BTW, so you get both approaches by using it.
My $.02 and worth every penny.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Go to your local wal mart.. pick up a bag of pillow floss.. 3.00 should last ya the year... throw out the carbon... lightly stuff the inside canister with the floss... In a week it'll turn brown.. A perfect media for bacteria... Grab some plants.. If ya belong to a local fish club there has to be someone on there begging for buyers cheap.... Feeding?... I feed my Discus and Angels 5-6 times a DAY!.... they feast for about a minute and graze for a bit ... I run 0/0/0 in my tanks.. ph 6.8. temp (Discus 84, Angels 80)... Don't overthink the issue.. KISS really does work.. Bill in Va. 
p.s. I do not do any water changes... just the periodic substrate vacuum (PFS) and replenishment due to evaporation... It's really not that complicated as others like to make it seem... Bill in Va.


----------

